# Timid Lame Pigeon Found



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have seen this lame pigeon about the last few days, and this morning it hopped into my office (I am in the basement, so it must have fallen down the steps, as he only has one useable leg and doesn't fly) 

I didn't have the heart to just throw him out, so I put him in a box with a blanket and some bread soaked with milk. 

He is eating the bread and sleeping. 

I don't know what to do with him. I can't keep him as I have dogs at home, and can't keep him at work. 

He let me pick him up no problem without any struggle, one leg is lame (he holds it up always) he can move his wings, but doesn't fly. 

I can keep him until tomorrow, maybe let him rest and get his strength up.

What will I do with him then?

There are no pigeon rescue places in Dublin, I googled to check.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little guy out.
Please do not let him go as he will never survive outside in his condition. He might be injured or sick or both.
Hopefully someone in your area will see this post and come to the rescue.
Please don't give him milk, they can't digest it. You can give him split peas, lentils, corn if you don't have any bird seeds. And offer water.

Reti


----------



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Reti*

@Reti

Thanks for the advice. I will hang onto him for a few days and hopefully someone will be in contact!

He is active enough, I have him in a box with a blanket and gave him a small bowl of water with some sugar in it (I read somewhere that was good to hydrate birds) 

Is it ok to leave him in the box overnight?


----------



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

*food*

Do I have to cook the lentils before I give him some?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No you don't need to cook the lentils. You can also give him wild bird seed with the lentils, dried peas, small pop corn [un-popped], mixed in.
It would be great if you could post a picture, just in case you have a youngster that doesn't know how to eat on his own.
Also, don't leave the box outside. Something or someone will grab him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if you can put the pigeon in a small animal carrier, such as one would take a cat to the vet in, and bring the pigeon home with you. Given the condition, the pigeon does need to be monitored.
Where exactly in Ireland are you located? I haven't the time just now, but I will try to find someone that can take over for you.


----------



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Pigeon*

I have added a photo of him and also a photo of his poo (as it looks a bit weird) 
(Maybe due to the fact I gave him some bread and mil initially- but he did not eat a whole lot of it) I have removed it since.

He did all of that poop in the space of about 3 or 4 hours. Not sure if that is normal. 

He seems in good form, and slept for a few hours, but is now very active and fluttering in the box. I took him out and he is hopping about the room, and seems unafraid of me. Doesn't mind me picking him up.

I am based in Dublin City Centre, in Ireland and I have a car so I could drive to meet somebody if they could take him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's difficult for me to see the color of his eyes from your photo but I think he's young and really may not understand how to eat on his own.Will you try to hand feed him? Here are some prewritten feeding instructions.

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. The crop is located below the throat and fills up like a little balloon with the food and feels lumpy. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've posted this thread on a Face Book page that does pigeon and dove rescue in the UK. They are lovely folk and I know will try to find someone to help.I'm hoping they will even have a member near you that can help. In the mean time, please do try to get some food into him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to the FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/122466317779485/permalink/498711910154922/


----------



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

*@ Charis*

Hi Charis, thanks for the info.

He/she seems to be fully grown, maybe slightly smaller than the average pigeons I see about. 

He is eating on his own, no problem there. 

Thanks,

Edel


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Charis, for posting on fb.
The poops seem yuckie, but they might be starvation poops. When they are starved and/or stressed their droppings look like that.

Reti


----------



## carolecraig (Jul 31, 2010)

I can take him if you can't keep him. I must admit didn't read all posts and it will be difficult to keep him/her forever, but I can certainly shelter him for awhile while we try to find something more permanent......will take him to my vet and see if we can do anything about the leg. One of my vets has a flock and might be able to keep him, if not I'll think of something....
you can contact me by email [email protected]


----------



## carolecraig (Jul 31, 2010)

ps Cynthia from pigeon dove rescue contacted me (she helped me out when I had two babies a city and a wood pigeon ....


----------



## carolecraig (Jul 31, 2010)

another ps.
I can collect him/her...but have a class tomorrow afternoon...email me with telephone number and I'll ring you unless something better has already surfaced...
Carole (again)


----------



## Edel7303 (Jul 13, 2012)

*@ Carole*

Hi Carole,

That's great news. I was beginning to get worried what I would do with him as I can't keep him in a box at my workplace for long!

I will give you some money towards the vet also.

He seems to have use of his wings, he flutters about, but doesn't fly.

Maybe he will be able to fly when he gets better, I'm not sure.

My office is at the top of Camden Street, Dublin 2. I could meet you there tomorrow eve?

Edel 087 0555505


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That you all involved in the rescue of this sweet bird. Great job.
Please let us know of the outcome

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Carole!

Cynthia


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Cynthia, Just wanted to say how nice it is to see your nick name around here a bit lately Hope you are well!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Bella, I only pop in occasionally because the FB groups are so active.


----------

